# 1st Build



## Vicious2500 (May 11, 2015)

I'm planning on my 1st build I currently have an Alienware m17x R3 that's giving me gaming issues. I'm looking to build a desktop to replace it. I primary game on my computer, but my wife is going to be doing architecture work on the computer as well in the next year or 2.

Objective
Looking for a 1440p build that I can go over to 4k when monitor prices drop.

Build
Case: Corsair Obsidian 450D (Newegg: Ordered $110, Rebate: 20)
CPU: Intel i7 5830k (Newegg: $560)
Motherboard: ASUS X99-Pro USB 3.1 (Tiger Direct: 335.31)
RAM: Corsair vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 @ 2400MHz (Newegg: ordered $162, 10% off)
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 980 TI (Newegg: 659.98, Free Arkham Knight game)
PSU: Corsair HXi 850i (Tiger Direct: Ordered $170, Rebate: 20)
Cooling: Swiftech H240-X w/TIM-2 thermal paste (172.62)
Storage: Initially OCZ vortex II upgrade to 1TB ssd
Monitor: 1080p Samsung (Upgrading to a Dell U3415W in the future) 
Total: 2253.69

Questions & Concerns
-When i plan to go dual GPU will I have enough pcie lanes on a 5820 to add Thunderbolt or M.2?
-Can I air cool a 5820/5930 or do I need an AIO cooler like a corsair H110?
-Can a 750 watt PSU power a 5820/5930, Dual 980s and a custom loop water cooling or do i need a 850/1000 PSU?

Budget: 1800-2500


----------



## wolar (May 12, 2015)

First of all , no you cant power 2x 980 and 5820k/5830k (you will propably overclock it as you gain ~1ghz with proper cooling) with only 750w, something about 900 may be sufficient but you can go 1kw to be safe.
You can aircool it , and overclock it by alot with a proper aircooler but nothing too extreme , but if you spend that much then why dont go AIO ?
5820k has 28pci lanes , so 16x 8x on the SLI and that leaves 4x for a card , which i think is einaf, even if it isnt einaf, you can go 8x 8x on the SLI, you dont get any performance increase with the current GPU's on the market if you go from 16x 8x to 16x 16x or even from 8x 8x to 16x 16x.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2015)

mmmmhhh? 700w was sufficient for a Xeon E3-1275V2 and 2 GTX580 Matrix Platinum @905/1250 i know you can't OC (not a totally true statement tho) a Xeon and it's a 77w but i also ran the setup with a i7-920 @4.0

my current 750w PSU would also be sufficient for my i5-4690K @ 4.6 2 290 moderatly OC'ed (aka 1049/1350) the 6 led fans i currently use and the dual loop watercooling (2xPhobya DC12-220)
afaik the 980 has a ridiculously low power consumption and a 5920/30K even non OC'ed is already kinda overkill ...

it's a approximation (and not related to any real life situation, but still i always used that method and none of my rig wen't under-powered or showed symptom of being) but it's what i get when i input the data of my rig and swapping cpu/gpu to 5930K and 2x980

*Minimum PSU Wattage:518 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














even a 650w PSU could power it ... (mind the w added by the dual loop, NZXT Sentry LX, 1 12v led stripe, SSd 2x7.2kHDD and fan in use )

and this is the approximation of my current 4690K and 2x290 (i only use one atm)
*Minimum PSU Wattage:622 W
Recommended 
PSU Wattage:* *














altho my recommendation would be 5930K (the 5920K reduced PCIeX lane is a bit a letdown but still enough and not likely to be saturated so soon)
a 850w would be a safe side even a 800w a 750 is fine but less headroom (if you intend to OC like mad ... but would it be worth? )and a 1000 would be way too much overkill, as for water ... i was a AIO user, once i did my 1st custom loop (no experience at all did all from scratch and limited notice sent with the hardware bought for it and a dual loop to add to the "madness" ) any AIO look like a pile of steaming overpriced cr... at last not the one from Swiftech or Fractal design (in fact as long as it's not a Corsair : it's fine, some corsair are nice but ... overpriced)


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 12, 2015)

wolar said:


> First of all , no you cant power 2x 980 and 5820k/5830k (you will propably overclock it as you gain ~1ghz with proper cooling) with only 750w, something about 900 may be sufficient but you can go 1kw to be safe.
> You can aircool it , and overclock it by alot with a proper aircooler but nothing too extreme , but if you spend that much then why dont go AIO ?
> 5820k has 28pci lanes , so 16x 8x on the SLI and that leaves 4x for a card , which i think is einaf, even if it isnt einaf, you can go 8x 8x on the SLI, you dont get any performance increase with the current GPU's on the market if you go from 16x 8x to 16x 16x or even from 8x 8x to 16x 16x.



Was planning to get an AIO cooler when I upgraded the SSD.



GreiverBlade said:


> mmmmhhh? 700w was sufficient for a Xeon E3-1275V2 and 2 GTX580 Matrix Platinum @905/1250 i know you can't OC (not a totally true statement tho) a Xeon and it's a 77w but i also ran the setup with a i7-920 @4.0
> 
> my current 750w PSU would also be sufficient for my i5-4690K @ 4.6 2 290 moderatly OC'ed (aka 1049/1350) the 6 led fans i currently use and the dual loop watercooling (2xPhobya DC12-220)
> afaik the 980 has a ridiculously low power consumption and a 5920/30K even non OC'ed is already kinda overkill ...
> ...



I've been on the fence the most about the CPUs there's a 200 price gap between them. I plan to do my own custom loop I'll look into Swiftech and Fractal Design, I briefly looked over swiftech bust most for custom loops not AIO kits.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I've been on the fence the most about the CPUs there's a 200 price gap between them. I plan to do my own custom loop I'll look into Swiftech and Fractal Design, I briefly looked over swiftech bust most for custom loops not AIO kits.


well the 5920K is good too and even with the reduced PCIeX lines it's enough for a SLI  (unless you want to TriSLI you are technically fine).


----------



## GhostRyder (May 12, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I'm planning on my 1st build I currently have an Alienware m17x R3 that's giving me gaming issues. I'm looking to build a desktop to replace it. I primary game on my computer, but my wife is going to be doing architecture work on the computer as well in the next year or 2.
> 
> Objective
> Looking for a 1440p build that I can go over to 4k when monitor prices drop.
> ...


 Well here are a couple points:

Yes, you will have plenty of PCIE lanes on a 5820K to power both 2 GPU's and an M2 or thunderbolt.
Yes, you can air cool a 5820k or a 5930K and even do some overclocking on air depending on the cooler.  For instance on a Hyper 212 Evo I have a friend that clocked his 5820K to 4ghz though it just fine and I have some people clocking 4930K's on high end air coolers up to 4.6ghz I have seen so its easy enough to do.
Yes, a good Gold rated 750 will suffice.  However I would recommend especially if you want to extreme overclock both an 850 just to be safe and keep the load on the PSU a bit lower.

If your not going to do 3+ GPU's, do not worry about the 5930K+ because that is only beneficial when you need beyond 3+ GPU's along with some other expansions which in many cases can be alleviated anyways by choosing a board with extra lanes for things like an M.2 so you do not have to use your chips lanes (I am referring to a PLX expander on the board).  You can also do 3 GPU's on the 5820K as it is so you do not have to worry anyways.


----------



## CJCerny (May 12, 2015)

Trying to build a custom water cooling loop in any build is advanced course material. I would not recommend it for your first build. I wouldn't recommend it until you've done at least 10 air cooled only builds. AIO water coolers are simple, though.


----------



## RCoon (May 12, 2015)

CJCerny said:


> I wouldn't recommend it until you've done at least 10 air cooled only builds.



Eh? My 3rd and 4th build were both custom water cooling, after a Phenom II X6 and an FX 8350 on air. Making lots of air cooled PC's doesn't teach you how to make a custom water loop. Asking on these forums and building a custom water loop helps you learn to make a custom water loop.


----------



## montit (May 12, 2015)

what is your budget? 

About the PSU, If you can, go with 1 to 1.2kW PSU for optimal efficiency. But 750w is the minimum  recommended for your system (a good 750w PSU will have no problem running it).


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 12, 2015)

My budget is 1800-2500. Let me edit that into the main post. 2200 is the sweet spot though.

i'm slightly confused with all the CPU lanes and such but if I'm adding right the 5820 had 28 so dual gpu is 24 (16/8) of 28 and that leaves room just for a thunderbolt or m.2 correct? If I'm correct I'm better off with a 5930 for the additional 12 lanes. Which should carry this desktop out for the next 5 years or so years. As well as leave me expansion options over the years as I upgrade. Is it possible to run dual GPUs at 8/8 freeing more lanes?

The Asus x99-pro comes with an m.2 port and a pcie expanded for another m.2, as well as a thunderbolt header to setup a pcie. Other than getting the USB 3.1 variant and waiting for USB 3.1 type C to rollout I'm set for ports and expandability.

Thanks again for all the advise and help me tweak my build to perfection. I can scratch the hxi750 off my list I'll probably go with the hxi1000 to have a safe amount of headroom.


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 19, 2015)

Just a Followup I've begun building my Death Star ordering my Case the Corsair Obsidian 450D and my RAM Corsair vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 @ 2400MHz. I'm also looking for more advice I know that the CM Hyper 212 Evo is a reliable Air cooler and was looking for other potential cooling options between the 35-150 range. Currently at the top of this spectrum I see the Swiftech H240-X which its ability to later add another loop for GPU cooling. I'm wondering about other AIO water coolers and Air Coolers like the Noctua NH-D15.

I've also been considering changes on the PSU front after reading

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...lly-need-an-80-plus-gold-power-supply.129456/

Been wondering do I really need a platinum PSU (Corsair HX850i / 1000i over a gold PSU (Corsair RM 850 / 1000)?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 19, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Been wondering do I really need a platinum PSU (Corsair HX850i / 1000i over a gold PSU (Corsair RM 850 / 1000)?


not really ... a good gold or even silver or even bronze (but more the 2 1st mentioned) can also be fine ... a Seasonic PSU would be good no matter the 80+ type of it.
not my fault i hate Corsair ... overpriced and on TPU i remember at last 1 HX and 1 CX failure )but i can't remember in which thread tho ... for me they are not in my "trusted" brand list, except for cases and fans. (tho i kinda like the RM serie ... but still OP)
RM 750 = overprice of 60chf over my M12II 750 meh ... for a gold cert? (the M12II is bronze but is closer to a Silver than a bronze) saving over a year even at 100% load is ... minimal (but a platinum does save more than a bronze tho  but how many years will be needed to back up the extra cost for it?)

btw ... a H240x with a GPU in the loop,they recommend a 120mm rad + 1  per block at minimum (tho luckily the pump integrated to that kit is better than most "upgradeable" AIO) i use 2 240 (1 60mm 1 30mm) for GPU and CPU loop
Noctua NH-D15 a real good one ... tho just like Corsair overpriced (some would put in the front, the good customer support Noctua has but does it warrant the overprice? imho : no (how much time you will need the customer support?, Noctua is no king anymore they need to revise their prices  )
in the King of  Price/perf that looks good and cool good you find: Thermalright HR02 Macho Rev.2 A, Scythe Ashura, Raijintek Ereboss, Tisis, Nemesis, Cryorigs R1 Ultimate, Deepcool Lucifer, but keep in mind all those cooler will hinder the ram slot unless you use low profile (tho almost all of them have a better clearance for the right slots on a X99) for instance the Raijintek Tisis concede 2° to the D15

Raijintek
Nemesis: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/raijintek-nemesis.html
Ereboss:http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Raijintek/Ereboss/

Deepcool
Lucifer: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Deepcool/Lucifer/

Scythe
Ashura: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Scythe/Ashura/

Cryorigs
R1 uni: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CRYORIG/R1_Universal/

Swiftech
H240X: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Swiftech/H240-X/

Thermalright
HR02 Macho Rev. A: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-hr-02-macho.html

(all proportion kept a HR02 Macho perform like a D14 and cost 40chf over the 75/85chf asked for a D14 ... and the D15 is not cheaper nor cooler  ) the H240X has the best perf of all of them but ... alone ... if you add  the GPU in the loop ... : not anymore xD specially with 2 GPU in the mix  a 360 rad would be the minimum for a 2011-v3 + a SLI under water


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2015)

Maybe go with a 4790K and a board like the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming G1 that has a PLX chip for the extra lanes if you end up needing them.. It also has a SATA Express but no M.2. Save a bunch of $ for a good monitor


----------



## Ebo (May 19, 2015)

what springs into my eyes, is that your wife is going to use your machine for architurel work for a some years.
Depending on which programmes she is going to use, I would rather be safe than sorry.
I would take the I7-5820K and the X99 platform, that has all the power she is ever going to need for drawings together with the high bandbith of DDR4.

As everyone knows, if wife is happy,* you* are happy, belive me I just got yelled at this morning.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 19, 2015)

Ebo said:


> if wife is happy,* you* are happy



not in my house. 

If my wife is happy it usually means i have gone out.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 19, 2015)

I'd say 5930k. The extra lanes might come in handy...

For the PSU, I'd say look towards thr AX(i) series. The HX is great too, but I'm not really big on the RMs. Otherwise you could probably save some money with one of the EVGA ones, 850 G2 or one of the platinum 1kw ones. Although really you should be fine with just 700w.


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 19, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> not really ... a good gold or even silver or even bronze (but more the 2 1st mentioned) can also be fine ... a Seasonic PSU would be good no matter the 80+ type of it.
> not my fault i hate Corsair ... overpriced and on TPU i remember at last 1 HX and 1 CX failure )but i can't remember in which thread tho ... for me they are not in my "trusted" brand list, except for cases and fans. (tho i kinda like the RM serie ... but still OP)
> RM 750 = overprice of 60chf over my M12II 750 meh ... for a gold cert? (the M12II is bronze but is closer to a Silver than a bronze) saving over a year even at 100% load is ... minimal (but a platinum does save more than a bronze tho  but how many years will be needed to back up the extra cost for it?)
> 
> ...



I'm leaning toward a H240-X for just the CPU atm. In the future I will add on an additional radiator for the gpu or building a custom loop one of these days maybe.


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 19, 2015)

X99 (5930) just makes sense considering its on ddr4 which'll be around when I upgrade. The extra lanes allow me to go thunderbolt, USB 3.1 or whatever the future holds. The extra 2 cores will help with AutoCAD and PhotoShop. I don't want my wife complaining later. Even considered the 5960....


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 19, 2015)

na you're fine with a 5930/5920 either way.

on a side-note just don't double post, as you have a edit function on the bottom left of your post, thanks.



Vicious2500 said:


> I'm leaning toward a H240-X for just the CPU atm. In the future I will add on an additional radiator for the gpu or building a custom loop one of these days maybe.


well ... i said it was the best performer but ... 1-5° for a premium over even a DH15 is hardly what i call a bargain, i got different AIO from the cheap CM Seidon 120V (who was good enough if you swap the fan bundled with for a push-pull of better fan) to a H70 (the hummm ... predecessor of the H80 let say ...) passing by a H60 and a H60i (who did cost 20-25% over the Seidon 120V and had no real advantages over it ...) 

in fact my 240X30 CPU loop (my GPU is on a separate loop dual pump setup is fun with a case like mine) cost me just a bit more than a H100i but you have the satifaction of a self made loop and also the comfort of having to change only one piece of the loop if it may fail... 

AIO lost all their shine to me, even the "expandable" type, since i started to do custom loop (and it's still my 1st attempt and got no problems or issue whatsoever)


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 20, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> na you're fine with a 5930/5920 either way.
> 
> on a side-note just don't double post, as you have a edit function on the bottom left of your post, thanks.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Greiver you've been very helpful in this buying process. How hard is it to replace the fan on the  CM Seidon 120V? How noisy is the stock fan?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> Thanks again Greiver you've been very helpful in this buying process. How hard is it to replace the fan on the  CM Seidon 120V? How noisy is the stock fan?


well i would not use a Seidon 120v on a 5820/30X, it would be like using a set of Twingo wheels on a Mustang... but for the how hard is to replace the fan ... bah not hard at all  look for yourself:
origin
 

changed
 
i used 2 Silverstone SST AP-121 (also cooler master bundle a set of extra screws, i wonder if they still do it)


and the 120v rev 2 has a better fan than the original
 

let's say for a Haswell-E i would look into the Nepton line instead of the Seidon line
either the original 280L or the revised 240M
  
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-280l/
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-240m/

the Nepton 280L is on par with a H100i (2/3° less on average) for 1dBa more with stock fan 
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...r-master-nepton-280l-cpu-cooler-review-4.html and http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...r-master-nepton-280l-cpu-cooler-review-6.html

the 240M is a bit less performing than the original (around 2° more) but 19dBa quieter
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6956/cooler-master-nepton-240m-aio-cpu-review/index6.html

the main advantage of the CM line of AIO aside of the price is that they pack a lot of extra (screws) in case you want to go push-pull configuration for example.


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 20, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i would not use a Seidon 120v on a 5820/30X, it would be like using a set of Twingo wheels on a Mustang... but for the how hard is to replace the fan ... bah not hard at all  look for yourself:
> origin
> View attachment 64984
> 
> ...



If I replace the noisy games on the CM Nepton 240M then it comes up to the fans price as a swiftech H240. After some research the Enermax Liqtech 240 & Thermaltake Water 3.0 (240mm) are interesting options as well.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> If I replace the noisy games on the CM Nepton 240M then it comes up to the fans price as a swiftech H240. After some research the Enermax Liqtech 240 & Thermaltake Water 3.0 (240mm) are interesting options as well.


indeed, the Tt and the Enermax are also nice options, but the 240M have quieter fan than the 280L if i did go for that one i would not replace the fans. and also unlike the Swiftech you can push pull 4 fan (the swiftech has only 3 fan at max)


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 21, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> indeed, the Tt and the Enermax are also nice options, but the 240M have quieter fan than the 280L if i did go for that one i would not replace the fans. and also unlike the Swiftech you can push pull 4 fan (the swiftech has only 3 fan at max)



I've narrowed my choices down to the 240M and H240-X. I'm fairly new to all this stuff but what's the deal with Aesetek suing everybody reminds me of Apple in the phone business. Makes me want to go Swiftech honestly I like there design more.


----------



## Potatoking (May 21, 2015)

Check user manual for the board


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 21, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I've narrowed my choices down to the 240M and H240-X. I'm fairly new to all this stuff but what's the deal with Aesetek suing everybody reminds me of Apple in the phone business. Makes me want to go Swiftech honestly I like there design more.


ahaha true that ... (about Asetek) but CoolerMaster is safe too xD
for the design, i concur as i would gladly take a Swiftech Apogee XL as CPU block instead of my Phobya UC-2LT (even if the latter cost half the price of the first and perform quite the same  )


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 21, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahaha true that ... (about Asetek) but CoolerMaster is safe too xD
> for the design, i concur as i would gladly take a Swiftech Apogee XL as CPU block instead of my Phobya UC-2LT (even if the latter cost half the price of the first and perform quite the same  )



Correct ascetics matter too and you were also correct that the H240-X can only have 3 fans it can't have a true push pull. I'm curious if you can remove the MCR140-X Drive and reuse the Radiator when I start my custom loop. I know I can use the tubing and the Apogee XL.

I also have a 750GB 2.5 laptop HDD how would I go about putting this into my desktop?


----------



## ozorian (May 21, 2015)

Vicious2500 said:


> I'm curious if you can remove the MCR140-X Drive and reuse the Radiator when I start my custom loop. I know I can use the tubing and the Apogee XL.


No u cant.... 
in order to do that u must use some hard tools to cut the metal thing that keeps MCR140-X stuck on radiator.....But even if we assume that u are willing to do that, there arent screw holes on the rest half of the radiator to locate the 2nd fan.
i just checked all that in mine.

PS: but trust me the performance differences with 2 funs in push pull are about 0.5 Celsius.


----------



## EarthDog (May 21, 2015)

wolar said:


> First of all , no you cant power 2x 980 and 5820k/5830k (you will propably overclock it as you gain ~1ghz with proper cooling) with only 750w, something about 900 may be sufficient but you can go 1kw to be safe.


Oy.......

You can EASILY power 2 970s/980s with a quality 750W PSU friend. The 980 is a 165W card. 2 would be 330W. Overclocking would be max 400W because of power limits. The CPU is 140W. Overclocking it at worst case on ambient is 200W. Give 50W for the rest of your system, that is 650W. And that is if you are stress testing all components in your system. Gaming will be less than that. 

Put it another way, I run a 5820K @ 4.2Ghz (1.22v) and a R9 295x2 (stock 500W card) on a 750W PSU...



> About the PSU, If you can, go with 1 to 1.2kW PSU for optimal efficiency.


Oy x2.... If you want to pay $100 more for a 1-1.2KW PSU to have 1% better efficiency you will never make up unless you mine/F@H/Rosetta/etc, go for it....


----------



## Vicious2500 (May 22, 2015)

ozorian said:


> No u cant....
> in order to do that u must use some hard tools to cut the metal thing that keeps MCR140-X stuck on radiator.....But even if we assume that u are willing to do that, there arent screw holes on the rest half of the radiator to locate the 2nd fan.
> i just checked all that in mine.
> 
> PS: but trust me the performance differences with 2 funs in push pull are about 0.5 Celsius.



That makes me sad at least I can salvage the Apogee XL 



EarthDog said:


> Oy.......
> 
> You can EASILY power 2 970s/980s with a quality 750W PSU friend. The 980 is a 165W card. 2 would be 330W. Overclocking would be max 400W because of power limits. The CPU is 140W. Overclocking it at worst case on ambient is 200W. Give 50W for the rest of your system, that is 650W. And that is if you are stress testing all components in your system. Gaming will be less than that.
> 
> ...



I've ordered my PSU the parts keep on coming

How many watts would a Dell U3415W pull?


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jun 19, 2015)

Necroing my Thread...
I got all my parts in over the last couple of weeks and put everything together. I plugged in the power cord and wasn't getting anything. I recheck the power plug it wasn't completely plugged in so I plug that all the way in. Still no power so i check the cpu power plug and 24 pin connectors bingo powers on i get lights on the power on light is red and the reset button is green... I press the power button and it turns on i'm in the bios checking to make sure all my fans and everything are picking up right. I still can't figure out which fan isn't hooked up in the PWM right. I change EZ XPM to profile one so the RMA is overclocking automatically and check the fan settings, flip the bios boot order from dvd drive and SSD and sav the setting the system powers off and hasn't booted back on since. I still get the power button led on red and the reset button led on green. Also tried flashing the bios and nothing. Totally lost right now.

Link to pictures
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=BB21943A0B89247F!41551&authkey=!AHOqFn9bHavjT1w&ithint=folder,jpg


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2015)

less than 1 month is not really a necro.

by the way ... the power button is always red and the reset always green, for your case: mine is only  a white for the power and nothing for the reset. (it's fixed color led there is no diagnostic mean by looking at that)

your post is a bit chaotic... except that it doesn't boot/power on anymore, could you test all element separately, or even better bring it to a computer shop where they can test them, if you dont have a friend who has a spare X99 mobo or a 2011-V3 cpu
not booting/powering on but you try to flash a BIOS?

also try to reset the bios remove all power plug move the jumper CLR CMOS in reset position and remove the battery for at last 30 second (my Lanparty NF4-D Ultra refuse to boot if i don't do that .... maybe your ASUS too ...  )


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jun 19, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> less than 1 month is not really a necro.
> 
> by the way ... the power button is always red and the reset always green, for your case: mine is only  a white for the power and nothing for the reset. (it's fixed color led there is no diagnostic mean by looking at that)
> 
> ...



Figured out what it was loose 24 pin ATX cable in the mobo it doesn't snap in well  now to get everything installed and tweaking bios setup. As well as flipping some fans I installed wrong when moving them to put the AiO cooler on the front panel. Definitely putting a bigger case on the upgrade list more space to play with and can't water cool well in this case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 19, 2015)

that's why i love my AIR540...  (tho i don't have a AIO ... otherwise even a 450D would be enough ... you don't watercool you just slap a AIO ...   )

this is watercooling (i was a AIO guy before, well more a big @$$ tower guy ... since i prefered the HR-02 Macho over any AIO)

   

so, now your rig is fully working (from what i read) ? if yes then happy! a loose cable is always a pita.... until you find out


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jun 19, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> that's why i love my AIR540...  (tho i don't have a AIO ... otherwise even a 450D would be enough ... you don't watercool you just slap a AIO ...   )
> 
> this is watercooling (i was a AIO guy before, well more a big @$$ tower guy ... since i prefered the HR-02 Macho over any AIO)
> View attachment 65891 View attachment 65892 View attachment 65893
> ...



I need to get my wiring under control so i can close up my case...I've been reading the super long water cooling thread gathering information. I'm moving into water cooling because it interests me and makes sense. Maybe next year or the following year I'll have a custom loop running and a Corsair Obsidian 900D or whatever replaces it.

For whatever reason my system is only powering on from the mobo power on switch not from the chassis power on button on the case. More wire checking weee..Fun corsair had the pled- and pled+ wires marked wrong...

Mission Complete! Completely up and running can put it under the desk and transfer over my files


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 26, 2015)

Since i have a reference card I didn't have a backplate so my order came in from ebay today and new bling! Got my Pug photobombing too...Noticed my temps when folding aren't at 83C anymore they're down to 80-81. Edit post again with no folding temps they were 36C when gaming.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 26, 2015)

Really pretty rig, I wish they shipped the 980 backplates with other cards, would be really nice. The eVGA ones are nice, but the NV one fits the stock cooler so perfectly.


----------



## Vicious2500 (Jul 26, 2015)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> Really pretty rig, I wish they shipped the 980 backplates with other cards, would be really nice. The eVGA ones are nice, but the NV one fits the stock cooler so perfectly.



I personally like the look of the reference card and plan on throwing this thing under water sometime next year so it made since to go reference.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, have been eyeing a reference 980 myself, but I can't really justify it at the moment, even if I had the money on hand.


----------

